# Eye Candy



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Post pics of eye candy, things that are delicious to your eyes whether it's an amazing building, a beautiful woman or a beautiful man, a painting, a sculpture, a pattern, a dessert, a landscape scene,


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

This building is so amazing, and it's a real building, it's not part of an amusement park or anything like that.









Love all the geometric shapes and the colors and that texture.









I love how reduced and abstracted this owl is love those gold lines









His face is delicious, I love his character and his beard on It's Sunny with Philadelphia, but he's so dreamy without the beard.


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

letitrock said:


>


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^I know right?

I love her tomboy cool sneakers on red carpet, vintage t-shirts vibe, but she's actually a very sexy girl when she dresses up


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, ok. Twist my arm...


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Having nails painted like this is on my bucket list:


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

letitrock said:


> His face is delicious, I love his character and his beard on It's Sunny with Philadelphia, but he's so dreamy without the beard.


Ugh, I couldn't agree more. I always found him to be very attractive either way.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

I like looking at this. o.o


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

I'm too damn broke.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

The golden snub-nosed monkey... God's gift to my eyes


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

letitrock said:


>


I was going to post this. It's so beautiful. Have you seen it in person? It takes your breath away.


----------



## aNervousGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

a young Robert De Niro in "Taxi Driver"..... *swoon*









Robert Downey Jr. Enough said.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

veron said:


> The golden snub-nosed monkey... God's gift to my eyes


AHHH!  cuuute!


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

*A little bit something sweet:*

























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^*niccccccccce

































*


secreta said:


> *A little bit something sweet:*


I've always loved his face, ever since I saw him in that show on ABCFamily called Higher Ground, his soft lips, Christiansen is the perfect last name for him



secreta said:


> *A little bit something sweet:*


lovely


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

^^ Holy crap! I'm at work. But keep 'em coming


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This thread would of been closed/deleted if those were half naked girls.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> This thread would of been closed/deleted if those were half naked girls.


Give it a minute.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I think the guys up there should put some clothes on


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> This thread would of been closed/deleted if those were half naked girls.


isn't it sufficient to just remove the pics? Why would the thread have to be closed?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

nostalgic time-this reminds me of the unicorns that I used to love drawing when I was younger, unicorns with wings, without wings, the colors


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)




----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

No joke.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

A Strad I was lucky enough to play


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

Who doesn't have a picture of Rihanna. ;\








:nw


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Sexay huh?

And she's all mine.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

beshino said:


> :nw


nice, I've gotten more into redheads lately, especially with the appearance of this hot-*** southern guy in my dorm building, so hot



beshino said:


>


That was the scariest creepiest ****ing episode of Buffy ever, though it was also really well done, those guys look boss, and it's where Riley discovered Buffy's true identity.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Mr Blues said:


> Sexay huh?
> 
> And she's all mine.


Looks like mine, except mine is a sunburst color and all beat up.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


>


[URL=http://www.threadbombing.com/details.php?image_id=4832]

Colombian women are just... wow :mushy


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

secreta said:


> *A little bit something sweet:*


lolololol. "Oh dear, I awoke to find a flail wrapped around my shoulders". These wardrobe malfunctions get better each year.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


>


This just made my day


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Jmel - hip hop coach from a MADE episode



















Jeffrey Dean Morgan


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

Found a nice imaging site to upload my pics. 8] Got a ton.



























Jon Avila. <3 8]


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

beshino said:


> Found a nice imaging site to upload my pics. 8] Got a ton.


amerie :0


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Even though I find her kind of annoying, I love this surgical mask look


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

butt


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

yarg















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

last ones


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

beshino said:


>


Lovely pics :heart


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## db4805 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

